# Why are there different geometry charts?



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I have a Masterlight and I'am planning on getting a custom made on Colnago Geometry but for my particular size I have found differences on several web sites...what gives?

The main differences seem to be head tube lenght chainstays and setback


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I clicked on the Colnago site..they don't list geometry anymore. Of if they do I could not find it. I looked at Competitive Cyclist geometry chart for a C50 (I think it's the same as the Master X-Light). I have a 59 Master X-Light and the tt is 56.9. Wrench Science listed it as a 57.2. 

Maybe someone else would chime in. Although I would think a frame builder would have that info handy.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

*I have a .pdf*

from the Trialtir days. ('06 and earlier) Don't think Ernesto changed anything. Send me a PM and I'll email it to you.

Rick


----------

